# Triple Bypass Training?



## bristol_bull

So here's the deal - this will be my first time riding the Triple Bypass (Copper Triangle last year was my first organized ride) and just wondering whether I'm on track for finishing (I'm already resigned to the suffering). 

Last few weekends long rides;

70 Miles / 6000ft
100 Miles / 3000ft
94 Miles / 5000ft

I'm getting a couple of mid-week rides in just of an hour or so - any suggestions for the last few weeks? - longer distances / more climbing / more praying?

Any guidance appreciated...


----------



## Birddog

You don't have to train for a 120 mile ride by riding 120 miles, but in this case if you can't get the elevations then I would try and get in one sufferfest of 110 or so. You're probably on track with what you are doing, just remember to taper that last week.
Birddog


----------



## notgood

Sounds pretty good.I got in this year after skipping 08 with a sinus infection.We are looking at a little under 3 weeks to go,I plan on Getting two more bigger rides in with some elevation-probably 80 or so miles for my bigger rides then a few Deer Creek-City view-Hi grade and some mellow 40ish mile rides.The thing is I never feel like i'm doing enough when it gets close.


----------



## stewartj76

Preview the course. Drive it if you have to, but try to identify some landmarks on Squaw Pass and Loveland Pass (at least) to know when you're getting near the top, where the steep parts are, etc. I think it really helps to not go into the ride blind.


----------



## wasserbox

Nothing will prepare you for the TBP except riding the TBP, but it sounds like you're on track to survive it - if nothing else.

Don't use it all up on the first pass.


----------



## godot

There's a false summit on Squaw Pass. Don't get all excited about heading downhill, because there's a bit more climbing to go before you hit the real summit. Be sure to look around while you're climbing Squaw there are some amazing vistas, probably the prettiest part of the ride (other than the beer tent at the finish)

Swan Mtn Rd is hard. Spin your legs on the descent down Loveland Pass to prevent your hamstrings from seizing up when you start climbing again.

There's usually a headwind from the top of Vail Pass to the finish, find a friendly paceline.

Be careful near rest stops, people tend to do some really stupid stuff in those areas.


----------



## MerlinAma

A lot of this ride is on bike paths.

Not everyone will be going your way so always be alert for approaching riders. Some of these may be children and you never know exactly how they may react.

If you aren't intimately familiar with the path, don't go barreling downhill into an unknown turn or dimly lit area. Roads have gradual turns for autos. Bike paths can have 90 degree turns that you can't make at 30 mph!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

wasserbox said:


> Nothing will prepare you for the TBP except riding the TBP, but it sounds like you're on track to survive it - if nothing else.
> 
> Don't use it all up on the first pass.


Yup...I haven't done the TBP for a number of years now, but I used to do it yearly after I did Ride the Rockies. It makes Ride the Rockies seem like a wimpy ride by comparison even though it's only one day vs a week of riding. The last few years I did it I always wondered why I bothered. It was a brutal day in the saddle and it was crowded as hell with riders. It also always seemed to rain/hail on Vail Pass. Make it past the I-70 section (the worst part IMO) and you should be fine. Eat and drink lots along the way.


----------



## morryjg

Eat enough and have enough go-go juice in your bottles that you can skip the first and possibly second rest stop. When I did the TBP last year those stops were complete clusters!! There's lots of space at the rest stop at Loveland so you don't have to fight the crowd as much.


----------



## Mootsie

The ride is mostly up so riding hills will give you more benefit than riding long flats. The hardest part of the ride is from Idaho Springs to the top of Loveland. Its uphill all the way. Its the "grind" part of the ride. Once you reach the top of Loveland, the ride gets progressively easier. You can ride through the first rest stop on top of Squaw and get your water/bathroom at the ranger station just outside Idaho Springs. You can put lots of the crowd behind you by doing this. 
I am not sure about the comment about most of the ride being on bike paths. Very little of it is. Last bit of advice, stop and buy a Coke or Dr Pepper in Copper. The sugar/caff will power you up the last Pass. Oh, and start as early as you can, afternoon thunderstorms are common.


----------



## MerlinAma

Mootsie said:


> ....................
> I am not sure about the comment about most of the ride being on bike paths. Very little of it is. ......


Wait. I never said "most".

But I think "very little of it" is not accurate either. When you get to the Frisco area and thereafter, isn't there a lot of bike path? That's what I remember.

There is certainly "enough" on bike paths to justify my comments.

The comment about going into blind (or dark) bike path corners/areas was the result of seeing someone hauled off in an ambulance during Bicycle Tour of Colorado after they didn't negotiate a turn coming down Vail Pass. It wasn't pretty.


----------



## Mootsie

MerlinAma said:


> Wait. I never said "most".
> 
> But I think "very little of it" is not accurate either. When you get to the Frisco area and thereafter, isn't there a lot of bike path? That's what I remember.
> 
> There is certainly "enough" on bike paths to justify my comments.
> 
> The comment about going into blind (or dark) bike path corners/areas was the result of seeing someone hauled off in an ambulance during Bicycle Tour of Colorado after they didn't negotiate a turn coming down Vail Pass. It wasn't pretty.


Sorry, I stand corrected, you said "a lot" of the ride was on paths. I also know of someone who had a head-on coming down Squaw. So let's broaden your comments to include that not everyone is doing the Triple and may be going the other way anywhere on the route. BTW, I still don't think that much of the 122 miles is on paths. Maybe 20 miles tops, but it doesn't really matter. Have a good night.


----------



## MerlinAma

Mootsie said:


> ....... Have a good night.


You too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Mootsie said:


> Sorry, I stand corrected, you said "a lot" of the ride was on paths. I also know of someone who had a head-on coming down Squaw. So let's broaden your comments to include that not everyone is doing the Triple and may be going the other way anywhere on the route. BTW, I still don't think that much of the 122 miles is on paths. Maybe 20 miles tops, but it doesn't really matter. Have a good night.


Frisco to Vail is basically bike paths (If you count old Vail Pass as a bike path).


----------



## enzo269

As others have said, the hardest part of the ride is Idaho Springs to Loveland Pass. I woudl agree that the ride gets progressively easier after that... If you cant get the elevation, I would agree, do a couple of long flat days over the next few days before Saturday and you'll be fine..


----------



## Mootsie

It takes about 7 - 10 days to benefit from an effort so if the TBP isn't in your legs yet, any hard riding you do this week will be of little benefit. The key to the week before is drop down your milage and get plenty of rest.


----------



## MerlinAma

Off topic but I have a question for any veterans.

How early would you start?

I've found that on bike tours, 7:00am works pretty well.

This ride is 20 miles longer than a really long bike tour day.

I'm predicting a riding time of approximately 8 1/2 hours.

Some of my friends are leaving freakishly early, but will be on the bike 10 hours (or more).

But now they've got me thinking about my start time.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

MerlinAma said:


> Off topic but I have a question for any veterans.
> 
> How early would you start?
> 
> I've found that on bike tours, 7:00am works pretty well.
> 
> This ride is 20 miles longer than a really long bike tour day.
> 
> I'm predicting a riding time of approximately 8 1/2 hours.
> 
> Some of my friends are leaving freakishly early, but will be on the bike 10 hours (or more).
> 
> But now they've got me thinking about my start time.


7 start time should be OK...depends on the shape you are in. I think with all the climbing it's way tougher than your average century. Weather can also play a big factor...be off Vail pass early as possible as there are usually storms.


----------



## godot

I'm starting at 5:30 - I'm a morning person. Usually start around 6, and it's pretty crowded. I've been lucky with weather on the triple, but I like to be over Loveland before noon.


----------



## Mootsie

I got caught in the rain on Vail Pass one year and vowed to never let it happen again. It sucked to say the least. I start at 5:30am and I am not alone. Lots of folks like to outride the chance of weather.


----------



## moneyman

godot said:


> I'm starting at 5:30 - I'm a morning person. Usually start around 6, and it's pretty crowded. I've been lucky with weather on the triple, but I like to be over Loveland before noon.


Look for me. I'll have a Livestrong jersey on.


----------



## godot

Things not to do 2 days before the Triple

1 - go mtn biking
2 - go mtn biking with 2 psycho's
3 - decide that you're losing ground and try to ride a technical section you normally walk
4 - go over the bars

I'm an idiot. No major damage, going to be a bit sore tomorrow though.


----------

